# Anyone else shoot a Mathews here?



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope! Im here too, mathews reezen for me!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dont forget me, I got a Monster and a Z7 which I'm selling to my dad to get a Monster 7 to use for 3-d.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

yep sold my bowtech destroyer 350 and just picked up my new mathews z7 extreme saturday. for some reason i alternate every year between bowtech and mathews lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats on your bow PA! Nice to see some other Mathews guys.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

i thought this was a trick question.


----------



## bassfever (Mar 21, 2011)

z7 xtreme here.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Hoping to buy one next year. but for now a bowtech assassin will due.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have Mission, so it is made by Mathews.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

texasbow15 said:


> I have Mission, so it is made by Mathews.


 My first bow was the Menace. They're good bows.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one to.


----------



## Rage 2. (Jul 27, 2009)

sold my headache hoyt maxxis 31 picking up my z7extreme tomorrow. best shooting bow i have ever tryed


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

monster 6 for me, i am thinkin bout buyin, another bow, suggestions, or should i wait, thanks


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

Dumbest question on AT ever^^^


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

:angry:i have invaded mathews territory with a PSE evo!!!!!!!!! (hopefully i'll have one soon) LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Penn-man said:


> Dumbest question on AT ever^^^


 Yes it would be. I thought it would be obvious that I meant YOUTH that shoot Mathews.:tongue: After all this is the youth forum.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

z7 for me


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Monster XLR8 here full blackout


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Who in their right mind would.;p









Just kidding!! Lol!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

nonamebob said:


> monster 6 for me, i am thinkin bout buyin, another bow, suggestions, or should i wait, thanks


OF COURSE YOU SHOULD BUY A NEW BOW!!!!!!!!! That's not even a question haha. If I were you Id wait and see what's coming out for 2012.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot a Conquest 4 and an Apex 8. Both are superb world class bows.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my reezen 6.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice bow. Lookin at the C4 for next year.


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mathews here!!!!!!!!!


----------

